# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Zaklada Ana Rukavina!

## kahna

Za početak pohvala akcije!  :Heart:  
Htjela sam se upisati u registar dobrovoljnih darivatelja koštane srži ali prepreka mi je bila trudnoća. Tako su mi barem rekli na Rebru u zakladi. Ali ok obavit ću to sada.
Nego, muči me jedna druga stvar! Zašto je toliko malo ljudi informirano o darivanju krvi iz pupkovine. Ja sam se prijavila čim sam saznala da sam trudna i naravno darovala je. 
To je jedan banalan i brz postupak neposredno nakon poroda i nimalo neugodan kako za mamu tako i za bebu.
 Jedino što moraš je dati krv za analizu. A tko barem jednom nije vadio krv za pretrage - pa zar je to strašno u usporedbi da nekome možda daruješ život.
Moje mišljenje je zašto ne darovati ako ionako posteljicu kao i dragocjenu krvcu uništavaju, a to spašava živote. :? 
Mislim, pa to bi u principu svaka rodilja mogla dati - bilo bi mi logičnije da se to regulira zakonom, da se može uzeti, jedino ako žena ima što protiv potpisuje da ne da i točka.
Problem je što se ja tokom cijele trudnoće nigdje nisam susrela sa pitanjem ''Želite li darovati krv iz pupkovine?''. Na svu sreću krećem se u tim krugovima pa sam saznala da mogu darovati. Pitanje je kako da to druge trudnice saznaju ako se s time ne susreću nigdje.
Ne znam možda bi se moglo na tim famoznim trudničkim tečajevima podjeliti nekakve letke vezano uz to, umjesto svih onih glupih promotivnih letaka i uzoraka.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kahna

Zar nitko nema mišljenje o doniranju krvi iz pupkovine?  :Crying or Very sad:  
Kaj je to tabu tema ili svi sve znaju?  :/

----------


## leonisa

vidi ovdje  :Smile:  

a ovdje mozes naci jos par linkova na tu temu o kojoj se raspravlja(lo) na forumu   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Hvala i sorry na duplanju teme   :Smile:

----------


## roby

i ovdje

----------


## tikica_69

ja sam nedavno donirala krv a u petak sam bas citala o aferi u zakladi zbog nemarnosti nekih osoba u registru i tome da jos nisu svu krv pohranili kako spada i sad ce morati jos dati hrpu para da se to rijesi da uzorci ne bi propali.....zaista ruzno s obzirom da je u pitanju nesto sto je danas rijetko ljudskom rodu - humanost

----------


## Apsu

Podižem temu.. Donirala bih krv iz pupkovine u zakladu Ane Rukavine, da li netko zna gdje ,kako, kome se moram javiti, da li to kažem kod poroda ( sveti duh) ili se moram zabilježiti prije, ili, ili..

----------


## kata.klik

koliko se sjećam, ja sam najavila prije poroda na nekom od zadnjih kontrolnih pregleda u bolnici, i kad sam došla na porod sam rekla babici i dala papire koje sam prije isprintala i ispunila http://www.zaklada-ana-rukavina.hr/c...vateljice.aspx  tu imaš sve potrebne obrasce....

----------


## Diana72

Molila bih odgovor, ako netko možda zna, kako doći do informacija nakon doniranja matičnih stanica iz pupkovine? Ja sam predala papira u rodilištu, gdje sam ležala, Nakon poroda(rodila sam na carski) , nitko mi nije rekao što dalje, da li ću biti obaviještena da je sve sa cijelim postupkom prošlo u redu, a u cijeloj toj zbrci, nisam se sjetila pitati nekog od liječnika ili med. sestara.Voljela bih znati, da li je zahvat bio uspješan i matične stanice pohranjene gdje trebaju biti.

----------


## kata.klik

Dobiti nećeš ništa, jer je to donacija....ja sam ove godine slučajno kad sam bila na prikupljanju svojih matičnih stanica pitala za to, pa su mi provjerili i rekli da je pohranjeno i koliko ima.

----------


## Diana72

> Dobiti nećeš ništa, jer je to donacija....ja sam ove godine slučajno kad sam bila na prikupljanju svojih matičnih stanica pitala za to, pa su mi provjerili i rekli da je pohranjeno i koliko ima.


Nisam mislila na novac, nego isto me zanima da li je pohranjeno i koliko toga ima, pa ako mi možeš reći, gdje bi se to moglo saznati? Koga si konkretno pitala?

----------


## kata.klik

Nisam mislila na novac. nego osim potpisanog obrasca o donaciji koji potpišeš na porodu ništa drugo ne dobiješ....njima dugo treba da te uzorke tipiziraju. saznala sam slučajno kad sam bila na leukoferezi (uzimanje matičnih stanica) pa sam razgovarala sa doktoricom koja radi dole...pa mi je ona provjerila i rekla da imaju evidentirano. Ja sam pitala isključivo jer sam par mjeseci nakon donacije saznala da bolujem od Limfoma. 

U svakom slučaju zbog svih onih kojima zivot ovisi o transplataciji matičnih stanica pozdravljam doniranje matičnih stanica i upisivanje u registar dobrovoljnih davatelja.

----------


## Diana72

Meni na izlasku iz rodilišta nisu ništa dali, iako su trebali dati potvrdu da li je prikupljanje prošlo u redu ili ne , to mi je potvrdila i gospođa iz Zaklade, i saznala sam od nje da prikupljanje nije uspjelo, što mi je iskreno žao. Još je rekla da su oni dužni dati tu potvrdu i da će ih osobno upozoriti.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja neznam dali su meni pri porodu uzimali tu krv iz pupkovine ili ne, jer nisam nista bila svjesna, ali ja sam donirala svoju krv za upis u registar.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam dobila papire da je uzeto i donirano u registar

----------


## duma

Mene je, iskreno, jako razocaralo sto nikakvu povratnu informaciju nikad od nikoga nisam dobila! Znam da je uzorak uzet, ali jel stigao do ZG, zaprimljen i sve sto ide- ni dan danas ne znam, a proslo je 3 godine!
Zato, u drugom porodu, nije mi na pamet palo da doniram stanice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Diana72

> Mene je, iskreno, jako razocaralo sto nikakvu povratnu informaciju nikad od nikoga nisam dobila! Znam da je uzorak uzet, ali jel stigao do ZG, zaprimljen i sve sto ide- ni dan danas ne znam, a proslo je 3 godine!
> Zato, u drugom porodu, nije mi na pamet palo da doniram stanice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ako želiš saznati što se desilo i da li je prikupljanje uzorka uspjelo i da li je uzorak pohranjen, pošalji e-mail u Zakladu ili nazovi telefonom. Ja sam poslala e-mail, i dobila odmah drugi dan odgovor. Potrebno je samo navesti ime i prezime, u kojoj si bolnici rodila, kojeg datuma i u koliko sati.

----------

